# Private message spam



## MollyBuzz (Feb 17, 2010)

Admins, if we get spam from a TUG guest account to our private messages, is there somewhere we should report it, so that particular guest account gets a warning or whatever else might be the policy?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2010)

MollyBuzz said:


> Admins, if we get spam from a TUG guest account to our private messages, is there somewhere we should report it, so that particular guest account gets a warning or whatever else might be the policy?



send the contents of the pm to an admin or tug@tug2.net


----------



## MollyBuzz (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you, message sent.


----------

